# ودا حال كل بنت مستنيه الولد اللي بتحبه ..



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

ودا حال كل بنت مستنيه الولد اللي بتحبه 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
قمر يخلق من الشبه اربعين 
الخالق الناطق بنت الكنيسة


----------



## i do not know (12 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليكييييي بس امووووووورة يلا ربنا يهني سعيد بسعيدة هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (12 أغسطس 2012)

هو متهيألى المشكله فى الفستان 
صح كده بنت الكنيسة ولا وجهة نظرى غلط ؟
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هههههههههههههههههههههه لا حلوه  هههههههههههههه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 أغسطس 2012)

*برضو في امل *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> قمر يخلق من الشبه اربعين
> الخالق الناطق بنت الكنيسة



اللهم بلا غرور اه بالظبط شبهي ههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ماااااااشي ماااااااشي
يامرمر 
ميرسي لمرورك حببتي
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

i do not know قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليكييييي بس امووووووورة يلا ربنا يهني سعيد بسعيدة هههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
يالا الف مبروك 
ههههههه
ميرسي كتيييييير لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> هو متهيألى المشكله فى الفستان
> صح كده بنت الكنيسة ولا وجهة نظرى غلط ؟
> ​



هههههههههههههه
لالا طبعااا 
هو حضرتك تقول حاجه غلط خالص
فعلا المشكله في الفستان هههههههه

ميرسي كتييييير
لمرورك الجمييل
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 أغسطس 2012)

ياخى بشر الامل كبير ومتخافوش الجواز جاى بس الصبر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه لا حلوه  هههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههه
ميرسي كتير مرورك احلي حببتي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> *برضو في امل *​



هههههههههه
امل !! ههههههه
ميرسي كتييييير
لمرورك الجمييل بونا
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (12 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههه
خليها مستنيه شويه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

بنت المسيح قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك 
حببتي ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههه
> خليها مستنيه شويه​



ههههههههههههه
حاضر استاذي البنت لسه ذي الورد برضو
هههههههه

ميرسي كتييييييير
لمرورك الغالي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

ههههه
ميرسي كتييييير لمرورك
ربنا يباركك كيرلس
​


----------



## زياد الهمامى (20 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههه
ميرسي كتيييييير
لمرورك 
​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*يا ساتر*

*الواحد على وش جواز يا ماما*

*ربنا ستر*

*+++*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *يا ساتر*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتييييييييير
لمرورك الجمييييييييل
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

